# KZN Vape Meet



## Al3x

Hi,

All those interested in attending the kzn vape meet pls comment and I will add you to the list, This is so we know who's attending.
Date - Saturday 16th August

Venue: News Cafe - Unhlanga
Shop 2, Bright House Mall
14 Chartwell Dr
Umhlanga Rocks
Kwazulu-Natal

Time: 14h00 to 17h00

I've added the guys, from the KZN vape meet 1 thread

1 @Al3x
2 @Just B
3 @vaalboy
4 @RevnLucky7
5 @Spiri
6 @Andremal
7 @Rob Fisher
8 @denizenx
9 @Jibbz786
10 @spaced33
11 @The Inhaler
12 @Sonja van Rooyen
13 @Rooigevaar
14 @Riyash
15 @Zuzu88
16 Simon
17 Mathew tbc
18 Angela tbc
19 @Craig Mc
20 Kirst
21 Keith R
22 @Ko7ad tbc
23 Della
24 @GiJoeSENIOR
25 @Charlie's Vape Shop
26 @Jamo
27 @Agent X
28 @Mornat
29 @Ricgt
30 @Bonez007
31 Ogre
32 @Baverz
33 @Pravs
34 @RATZ
35 @Heckers
36 @MarkDBN
37 @peterokzn
38 @Yash

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Just B

14 people to start off with....... .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

That is not bad at all. And I'm sure it will grow fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Count me in 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Yeah... I'm sure a few of the joburgers will also pull in

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

we all started out small


----------



## ET

can also add my mate simon to the list, and possibly my mates matthew and angela to be confirmed when we have a set date and location


----------



## Al3x

denizenx said:


> can also add my mate simon to the list, and possibly my mates matthew and angela to be confirmed when we have a set date and location



added, mathew and angela added also as "to be confirmed"


----------



## RevnLucky7

@Rooigevaar says he also knows some guys in the Richards Bay area.


----------



## Just B

Add @Craig Mc - sure he will come with girlfriend Kirst. 
Add Keith R


----------



## Al3x

Just B said:


> Add @Craig Mc - sure he will come with girlfriend Kirst.
> Add Keith R


added

Looking good 21 and going strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ko7ad

I may be interested depending on dates and location? Guess that's yet to be determined

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Add me mom, Della


----------



## Gizmo

Not a bad start 21 goodness me

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

The Inhaler said:


> Add me mom, Della


added


----------



## Al3x

Ko7ad said:


> I may be interested depending on dates and location? Guess that's yet to be determined
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



@Ko7ad the proposed date is the 16th of August, Venue has not been confirmed as yet, should you have any suggestions, pls feel free to to comment on either this thread or KZN Vape Meet Round 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

@Melinda from Sky Blue has just inboxed me as they will be sending down some prizes for our vape meet once we have confirmed a date and venue. WHOO HOO....... ????

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks Melinda


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Hi id be interested to come, I dont know the rules etc as i am new to the forum and these meets but i have started to gather some stock of componenets not so much the high end stuff as yet but will be getting some of that in in the not to distant future based on what i see people like. i do have a facebook page its called "just VAPING" . i have been a Vaper for about 3 years now and am so tired of people being ripped off buying twisp i started saving to buy stock of what i feel was good value for money and good quality based on my experiance. so if i am allowed to come and bring some stock that would be kewl if not no prob ill come just to meet fellow Vapers.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi @GiJoeSENIOR! Everyone is welcome to the vape meets and vendors are more than welcome to bring goodies to display and sell at the meets!

As a matter of interest why is your Facebook group a closed group? Surely it makes more sense to have an open group?


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Hi Rob, Yeah i agree with you open is the way to go but unfortunately the admin and controlling of what happens on the group becomes a nightmare, Ill consider changing it down the line but thanks for joining the group. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

Hi @GiJoeSENIOR


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Hey @Just B i couldnt remember what name i registered under lol.


----------



## Charlie's Vape Shop

Al3x said:


> Hi,
> 
> All those interested in attending the kzn vape meet pls comment and I will add you to the list, This is so we know who's attending.
> Proposed Date - Saturday 16th August
> 
> Venue: Either Durban North, Highway area or Gateway. (TBA)
> 
> Time: TBA
> 
> Your suggestions on the venue are welcome
> 
> I've added the guys, from the KZN vape meet 1 thread
> 
> 1 @Al3x
> 2 @Just B
> 3 @vaalboy
> 4 @RevnLucky7
> 5 @Spiri
> 6 @Andremal
> 7 @Rob Fisher
> 8 @denizenx
> 9 @Jibbz786
> 10 @spaced33
> 11 @The Inhaler
> 12 @Sonja van Rooyen
> 13 @Rooigevaar
> 14 @Riyash
> 15 @Zuzu88
> 16 Simon
> 17 Mathew tbc
> 18 Angela tbc
> 19 @Craig Mc
> 20 Kirst
> 21 Keith R
> 22 @Ko7ad tbc
> 23 Della


Add. I'm attending

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Just B

No wonder I could not find the oldmanondamove

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Just B

Awesome @Charlie's Vape Shop . Will be great to have you there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

The Inhaler said:


> Thanks Melinda


 
It's only a pleasure, I must say the person that get's this box is getting some AWESOME new flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Just B

I think it should be me..................I need some different flavours to vape ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GiJoeSENIOR

Im Attending. It says im a noob vaper lol!!!


----------



## Just B

Hahahaha @GiJoeSENIOR . Just think this is one place you can come too where you are a noob. I want to find a place where I am considered a jnr.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

GiJoeSENIOR said:


> Im Attending. It says im a noob vaper lol!!!


You can change that - go to you name top right, click on personal details, fill in custom title and save.
If you want to be a vendor you will have to register here as such, having your own forum to promote your products - just PM me if that is your wish. Otherwise, you are welcome as a normal member as long as you do not punt any of your products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

GiJoeSENIOR said:


> Hi id be interested to come, I dont know the rules etc as i am new to the forum and these meets but i have started to gather some stock of componenets not so much the high end stuff as yet but will be getting some of that in in the not to distant future based on what i see people like. i do have a facebook page its called "just VAPING" . i have been a Vaper for about 3 years now and am so tired of people being ripped off buying twisp i started saving to buy stock of what i feel was good value for money and good quality based on my experiance. so if i am allowed to come and bring some stock that would be kewl if not no prob ill come just to meet fellow Vapers.


Added
Good to have you on board, enjoy your vaping journey!!


----------



## Al3x

Charlie's Vape Shop said:


> Add. I'm attending


added


----------



## Al3x

WOW 25 and still a month and a half left. 
This is going to be an awesome KZN first. YAY!! Can't wait, its gonna be a party

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

Do you have a Venue yet?


----------



## Zuzu88

Moses Mabhida  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

nope no venue yet. been wracking my brain as to a place that would be able to accomodate us all. @Rob Fisher any ideas?


----------



## Jamo

I'll be keen to come. Please add me to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Jamo said:


> I'll be keen to come. Please add me to the list.


added


----------



## Jamo

Al3x said:


> added


That was quick, Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jamo said:


> That was quick, Thanks


Most welcome to the forum. See you have the same avatar picture as @Johnny2Puffs. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.
Happy vaping.


----------



## Jamo

Ah OK, will find a new Avatar. I have no personal affiliation to Borat...just found it on my PC 

I will head over to the intro thread shortly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> nope no venue yet. been wracking my brain as to a place that would be able to accomodate us all. @Rob Fisher any ideas?


 
Tina's Hotel would be perfect... we can have the conference room at the top where we have our bass meetings. They set up our own bar and people can eat as well ifd they wish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo

Rob Fisher said:


> Tina's Hotel would be perfect... we can have the conference room at the top where we have our bass meetings. They set up our own bar and people can eat as well ifd they wish!


 
I'll second that... just around the corner from me


----------



## Al3x

Rob Fisher said:


> Tina's Hotel would be perfect... we can have the conference room at the top where we have our bass meetings. They set up our own bar and people can eat as well ifd they wish!


I'm cool with that.


----------



## Zuzu88

A restaurant on the beach will be the shizzles.... Vape + beach Wooohoooo 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

+1 for tina's hotel


----------



## Just B

Can everyone please add where they are coming from so that the best place can be identified.


----------



## Just B

@Justb - Bettina Johnson - Pinetown
@Al3x - Alex - Chatsworth
@Rooigevaar - - Richards Bay
@denizenx - Ettienne - Pinetown (down the road from @Just B )
@Zuzu88 - Vape Maxx - Harrismith
@Ko7ad - Richards Bay


----------



## Al3x

Alex - Chatsworth


----------



## Rooigevaar

Retards Bay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

@denizenx - ettiene de coning, down the road from @Just B


----------



## Zuzu88

HARRISMITH! It's freezing ere, I request a beach please   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ko7ad

Rooigevaar said:


> Retards Bay



Add me also from Retards Bay

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Kloof 

+1 for Tina's - venue is great (and it's 1km from home)


----------



## ET

ok @Rob Fisher , have you managed to speak to the tina's people about the location being available on the 16th?
does anyone have issues with the 16th?


----------



## Just B

I don't.


----------



## RevnLucky7

@Justb - Bettina Johnson - Pinetown
@Al3x - Alex - Chatsworth
@Rooigevaar - - Richards Bay
@denizenx - Ettienne - Pinetown (down the road from @Just B )
@Zuzu88 - Vape Maxx - Harrismith
@Ko7ad - Richards Bay
@RevnLucky7 - Richards Bay
@Spiri - Richards Bay

Umm...... should we rename this thread to Richards Bay Vape Meet?


----------



## RevnLucky7

If we're going to be inside a conference room, don't you think it's going to get a bit foggy in there? I'd suggest we do this somewhere with a draft.


----------



## Al3x

Im good for the 16th


----------



## ET

maybe rob can upload some bass meeting pics or pics of the room for us to view


----------



## Zuzu88

Foggy sounds good... Will create a good ambience 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

denizenx said:


> ok @Rob Fisher , have you managed to speak to the tina's people about the location being available on the 16th?
> does anyone have issues with the 16th?


 
Nope I haven't... but I will tomorrow!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not very good pics but it will give you an idea...


----------



## Spiri

So as I lay in bed I had a great idea for a venue and had to come post this else I cant go to sleep.
I was thinking... as half are from Durban area and half are from "Retards bay" (thanks for that one @Rooigevaar) , why dont we meet halfway? I know there is no decent halfway mark for us to meet, but I know of a really awesome spot in Ballito called "Mo-Zam-Bik". There is a nice open air area, sea view & breeze, lekker vibe and they serve nom nom chow. Just chucking the idea in the mix. Check out their website: http://www.mozambik.co.za/ballito/

We can even book the Amina Dhow (boat) to have our meet on

​

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Give them a call and see if they are happy to seat a whole ton of vapers from 2pm to late?


----------



## Spiri

I'll give them a call tomorrow, see what they say.


----------



## Rooigevaar

Spiri said:


> So as I lay in bed I had a great idea for a venue and had to come post this else I cant go to sleep.
> I was thinking... as half are from Durban area and half are from "Retards bay" (thanks for that one @Rooigevaar) , why dont we meet halfway? I know there is no decent halfway mark for us to meet, but I know of a really awesome spot in Ballito called "Mo-Zam-Bik". There is a nice open air area, sea view & breeze, lekker vibe and they serve nom nom chow. Just chucking the idea in the mix. Check out their website: http://www.mozambik.co.za/ballito/
> 
> We can even book the Amina Dhow (boat) to have our meet on
> View attachment 7269
> ​


 
This is a great Idea!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ooooh there's a mozambik in jozi too. Their prawns are not!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I mean nom


----------



## Sir Vape

I'm up for Tina's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

i still say an indoor location is best, never know what weather we will have over the weekend in question


----------



## Agent X

i would like to come also


----------



## Al3x

Agent X said:


> i would like to come also


added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ko7ad

And the list keeps growing! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar

We seem to have more vapers in Richards Bay, maybe we should have it here??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

i am in


----------



## Just B

Think it is time we got just a little serious about this vape meet and we need a little drive behind it. Who is prepared to help .............and what are you prepared to do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

I am willing to assist, with whatever. Setting up, arrangements, etc. etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B

Thanks @Al3x .........anyone else?.........


----------



## Al3x

i think @Riyash offerred his services as a MC, are you still up to it


----------



## Rob Fisher

I’ll help where I can but I will be away fishing nationals the week before the vape meet so I won’t have an eye on the ball. Added to that I’m on the organising committee for nationals and can barely keep up at the moment so I don’t want to volunteer because I will just let both sides down…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

not sure how i can help but i can try, point me in a direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Will help where I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Am also keen to join - coming from Cowieshill area. Happy to help where I can so just let me know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

Mornat said:


> Am also keen to join - coming from Cowieshill area. Happy to help where I can so just let me know.


Added to the list


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I’ll help where I can but I will be away fishing nationals the week before the vape meet so I won’t have an eye on the ball. Added to that I’m on the organising committee for nationals and can barely keep up at the moment so I don’t want to volunteer because I will just let both sides down…


 
Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as Rob, but let us know and I'll do what I can.


----------



## ET

first meet doesn't have to be automatically uber fancy and stuff. nothing wrong with all the people just getting together at one place and having a jol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm pretty good on a stripper pole...

Seriously though... I don't think SOV will be here anymore by the time this thing gets underway.
It's all a little beshazzeled right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Al3x

Bump


----------



## Al3x

Come on guys we need to step up. I'm in even if it just a couple of us, but I am sure that the responce will be outstanding


----------



## Ricgt

Yeah I am down with meeting up, just depends on work but im keen!


----------



## Al3x

Ricgt said:


> Yeah I am down with meeting up, just depends on work but im keen!


added to list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

Please add me, and my mate Ogre. We are coming from Chatsworth.


----------



## Al3x

Bonez007 said:


> Please add me, and my mate Ogre. We are coming from Chatsworth.


added, nice to see we got more guys from chatz to join the family


----------



## Bonez007

Thank you, we are actually from Mobeni Heights, but said Chatsworth since its better known.


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm pretty good on a stripper pole...
> 
> Seriously though... I don't think SOV will be here anymore by the time this thing gets underway.
> It's all a little beshazzeled right now.



If you are there @RevnLucky7 then we need to see a picture of you on the stripper pole with nothing more than the ZNA by your side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Al3x

cool @Bonez007 I'm from da 7's
Around the corner, maybe if you are interested, when we order stuff we could split the shipping.
also if you need anything give us a shout, still a noob but can help out where i can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

I'll help to taste all the juices  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baverz

Count me in as we'll.. Add add add


----------



## Baverz

@Bonez007 looks like you going to sell the m3 to buy Emods


----------



## Bonez007

@Al3x , idon't mind. Where do you buy from?

@Baverz , the BMW shall never be sold for mods! Sell your VR6!


----------



## Al3x

Baverz said:


> Count me in as we'll.. Add add add


added


----------



## Al3x

only 1 month left for this awesome event


----------



## Baverz

cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz

so the venue is going to be at kloof or balito ?


----------



## Pravs

Hi,add me to the list. Would love to attend


----------



## Al3x

Pravs said:


> Hi,add me to the list. Would love to attend


Added

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

Guys, i think it is about time we start planning this thing and getting all the nitty gritty stuff sorted out.

Joburg is planning their 5 one and Cape town their 3rd, so it seems time to get the ball rolling.

1st up for discussion is the venue - are we settling on Tina's ??


----------



## Baverz

why not somewhere in between make it a bit easy for the peeps that coming from rbay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The nice thing about Tina's is they will give us a room away from everyone with tables and chairs where we can vape away to our hearts content... they will also set up a bar in the room and food is also available.

But we are open to suggestions...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Too much discussion leads nowhere. The venue has been discussed a lot already. My suggestion: Appoint @Al3x and @Rob Fisher to make all the arrangements and tell you about it. Impossible to please all the people all the time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Baverz

point taken @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Too much discussion leads nowhere. The venue has been discussed a lot already. My suggestion: Appoint @A13x and @Rob Fisher to make all the arrangements and tell you about it. Impossible to please all the people all the time.


 
I would volunteer but I'm going to be really busy preparing and fishing in the SABAA Nationals and won't have time... I suggest @Alex and @Just B take charge...

But I agree 100% with you @Andre. Appoint and they make the decisions!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

I thing that is an excellent idea @Andre and @Rob Fisher and thanx for the nomination I am In

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

@Al3x you have my vote. Dont even know where Tina's is and good luck explaining it to me. I would prefer a closer venue of course but as agreed, you guys make the decision and I will try my best to be there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Rooigevaar said:


> @Al3x you have my vote. Dont even know where Tina's is and good luck explaining it to me. I would prefer a closer venue of course but as agreed, you guys make the decision and I will try my best to be there!


Will do some research on available venues, but have to consider the costs involved, their take on having a large group of vapers who is most probably gonna be smoking the room up and so forth.


----------



## Bonez007

Whats the latest on this guys? 
Also, as a first timer, what can i expect at this meet? What do i need to bring along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

I hate to be a pest, but is this meet still on? There is a meditation class id like to attend on this day too. Well its on that saturday, and the Wednesday before that, but the Wednesday class is in the evening. I'd prefer the saturday morning class, but if this meet is still on i will attend the night class on Wednesday. Please confirm if this is still on, and on the same day.


----------



## Al3x

Hi, @Bonez007 sorry for the late response, I was away for a while and will be for a couple more days.
Yes this meet is still definitely going to happen, Looking like sat the 16th at Tina's.
Regarding your first post, you just need to bring yourself along, with your vape gear, and any extra cash you can get your hands on 
You can expect a great time, meeting the KZN vape community,
There will be vendors present advertising their products and hopefully giving us some nice specials on the day, hint hint
Expect also a cloud blowing contest and a coil building contest, trying to arrange a lucky draw but this will be confirmed.

All should be confirmed this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Has someone booked the room with Tina's yet?


----------



## Bonez007

@Al3x thanks bro. I look forward to it!


----------



## Baverz

directions somebody please??


----------



## Rob Fisher

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...2!3m1!1s0x1ef6fc391c994159:0x2e51428649c189a2

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Baverz

thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Ricgt

Thats a road trip for me! What time guys?


----------



## Baverz

same here


----------



## Just B

We are going ahead with the Vape meet on the 16 August 2014. There are a couple of people who do not belong to the forum coming. (we have their addresses) but we also want the areas that forum members are coming from so that we can choose the best place for everyone. If it is Tinas Hotel, then great, but if we need to have it closer to town or closer to Durban North, then we also have venues there that we can choose from.

PLEASE EVERYONE LET US KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM SO WE CAN MAKE FINAL ARRANGEMENTS.


----------



## Bonez007

Just B said:


> We are going ahead with the Vape meet on the 16 August 2014. There are a couple of people who do not belong to the forum coming. (we have their addresses) but we also want the areas that forum members are coming from so that we can choose the best place for everyone. If it is Tinas Hotel, then great, but if we need to have it closer to town or closer to Durban North, then we also have venues there that we can choose from.
> 
> PLEASE EVERYONE LET US KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM SO WE CAN MAKE FINAL ARRANGEMENTS.


Mobeni Heights (Chatsworth)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pravs

Just B said:


> We are going ahead with the Vape meet on the 16 August 2014. There are a couple of people who do not belong to the forum coming. (we have their addresses) but we also want the areas that forum members are coming from so that we can choose the best place for everyone. If it is Tinas Hotel, then great, but if we need to have it closer to town or closer to Durban North, then we also have venues there that we can choose from.
> 
> PLEASE EVERYONE LET US KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM SO WE CAN MAKE FINAL ARRANGEMENTS.


I'm coming from Verulam

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm coming from Table View, Cape Town

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Just B

@Metal Liz Let me know when your flight gets in and I will be there to pick you up. Look out for the cloud :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Just B said:


> @Metal Liz Let me know when your flight gets in and I will be there to pick you up. Look out for the cloud :hug:


 
hahaha i wish  was only joking, i.e. the "  " icon hhehehehee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

did get it @Metal Liz. :hug:but it would have been nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

yeah, would've been awesome! have been wanting to go on holiday to Durbs for ages now... hopefully next year Sean and I will be able to take a roadtrip up for a bit of a holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

Just B said:


> We are going ahead with the Vape meet on the 16 August 2014. There are a couple of people who do not belong to the forum coming. (we have their addresses) but we also want the areas that forum members are coming from so that we can choose the best place for everyone. If it is Tinas Hotel, then great, but if we need to have it closer to town or closer to Durban North, then we also have venues there that we can choose from.
> 
> PLEASE EVERYONE LET US KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM SO WE CAN MAKE FINAL ARRANGEMENTS.


 
Ballito


----------



## Baverz

i'm coming from Tongaat

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Im from Sherwood, Durbs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

Cowieshill

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riyash

Reservoir Hills


----------



## Riyash

Our first official meeting, great getting to know @Al3x and @Just B. KZN Vape Gathering....it's on like a scone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

awesome sauce


----------



## RATZ

I need to add myself to this list. Work dependant though, 95% chance I can get there.

Will be awesome putting faces to the names. 


sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

RATZ said:


> I need to add myself to this list. Work dependant though, 95% chance I can get there.
> 
> Will be awesome putting faces to the names.
> 
> 
> sent using Tapatalk 2


 
added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Hey Guys, an update
Venue now confirmed - News Cafe - Umhlanga	
Meet will start at 14h00 and formalities should be over at 17h00, however should anyone wish to stick around, mingle, whatever they are free to do so

As this is going to be our first meet we have decided to keep it informal (durban organized chaos) 

More info on this to follow soon

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Baverz




----------



## RATZ

Here I was hoping for an excuse to wear my formal slops... 

That should be a great venue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786

16th or 17th aug guys?


----------



## Al3x

saturday the 16th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

where is this newscafe located?


----------



## Bonez007

Next to waka berry if im not mistaken?


----------



## Al3x

googlemaps location

https://www.google.com/maps/dir//-2...,31.0833987,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0


----------



## Rob Fisher

Al3x said:


> googlemaps location
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/dir//-2...,31.0833987,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0


 
Oooooo so close to Hooters!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo so close to Hooters!!!!!!


Thats something jhb and Kzn have in common then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thats something jhb and Kzn have in common then


 
OMG is Hooters close to where we going too?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG is Hooters close to where we going too?


Haha yes it is


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha yes it is


 
OK if I go missing during the meet you know I'm hankering after some Buffalo wings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OK if I go missing during the meet you know I'm hankering after some Buffalo wings!


Hahaha Roger that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Okay where are we on this? I need to get my head in the game here as SΩV will be there rocking our awesome juice! Yes we're going to need a table  Yes we're going to need beers! Yes we're going to need a good time! Yes we're going to need beers! Yes we're going to have juice available to buy! Can't promise a try before you buy setup yet, I don't have the facilities for that, but I can probably give you a money back promise you'll like our stuffs. Yes we're going to need beers! Oh and we're going to need beers! And we'll have some prizes for the contests too. Organizers get in touch please. And make sure we have beers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

sent you a pm @RevnLucky7


----------



## Reonat

RevnLucky7 said:


> Okay where are we on this? I need to get my head in the game here as SΩV will be there rocking our awesome juice! Yes we're going to need a table  Yes we're going to need beers! Yes we're going to need a good time! Yes we're going to need beers! Yes we're going to have juice available to buy! Can't promise a try before you buy setup yet, I don't have the facilities for that, but I can probably give you a money back promise you'll like our stuffs. Yes we're going to need beers! Oh and we're going to need beers! And we'll have some prizes for the contests too. Organizers get in touch please. And make sure we have beers!


Are you bringing wire and wick??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Al3x said:


> sent you a pm @RevnLucky7


 
You sent a PM to that colossal mess of a mailbox? 
Ok, let me find 7 years to sort it out. I'll get back to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Reonat said:


> Are you bringing wire and wick??


 
I'll bring a bit of whatever I have. You know we mainly focus on juice.


----------



## Al3x

@RevnLucky7 will you also be taking orders for delivery at the vape meet


----------



## Reonat

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'll bring a bit of whatever I have. You know we mainly focus on juice.


Yes but your Vapowire is also fantastic and being a new Reonooby I am eating through it at a pace. Have coil addiction issues! 


RevnLucky7 said:


> You sent a PM to that colossal mess of a mailbox?
> Ok, let me find 7 years to sort it out. I'll get back to you!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Al3x said:


> @RevnLucky7 will you also be taking orders for delivery at the vape meet


 
I'm slightly confused over this question


----------



## Al3x

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm slightly confused over this question


 
what I mean is that if anyone requires anything from you we could order and instead of paying for delivery you could just carry it along and hand deliver


----------



## Rowan Francis

RevnLucky7 said:


> Okay where are we on this? I need to get my head in the game here as SΩV will be there rocking our awesome juice! Yes we're going to need a table  Yes we're going to need beers! Yes we're going to need a good time! Yes we're going to need beers! Yes we're going to have juice available to buy! Can't promise a try before you buy setup yet, I don't have the facilities for that, but I can probably give you a money back promise you'll like our stuffs. Yes we're going to need beers! Oh and we're going to need beers! And we'll have some prizes for the contests too. Organizers get in touch please. And make sure we have beers!


 

Get that man a beer !!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Al3x said:


> what I mean is that if anyone requires anything from you we could order and instead of paying for delivery you could just carry it along and hand deliver


 
Oh yeah sure thing.


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm slightly confused over this question


No more beer for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'll probably be running a 10% discount or something for the guys at the vape meet so I suggest you save some cash and bring it along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

@RevnLucky7 , shall we have a mailbox comp , just quickly , today only seing that the day is almost over ??


----------



## RevnLucky7

I have 330...

All probably very important 

I'm kidding... I try stay on top of them all.


----------



## Rowan Francis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Guys, if you give @RevnLucky7 enough beer at the Vape Meet, he will probably forget to charge you for his juice
He he

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Heckers

Hi there.
I just registered so that i could ask to attend this event please 
Been trying for a long while to get into vaping properly, hope to meet some people and get some tips and see what they are using.


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Hi there.
> I just registered so that i could ask to attend this event please
> Been trying for a long while to get into vaping properly, hope to meet some people and get some tips and see what they are using.


Most welcome to the forum. Absolutely, a vape meet is the place to go for the shortest learning curve. Also feel free to browse and shout if you have any questions. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


----------



## Heckers

Cool thanks man. Yeah i have been checking the forums for the last week or so.
But it is quite overwhelming, maybe seeing some of these mods in action might help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Heckers said:


> Cool thanks man. Yeah i have been checking the forums for the last week or so.
> But it is quite overwhelming, maybe seeing some of these mods in action might help


I don't blame you bud. 

I was like a lost fart in a perfume factory when I first landed here 

Don't be afraid to ask questions or if you need any advice. We have a ton of super informative and helpful members. Before you know it, you'll be dishing out some advice about e cig mods in no time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> Hi there.
> I just registered so that i could ask to attend this event please
> Been trying for a long while to get into vaping properly, hope to meet some people and get some tips and see what they are using.


added and welcome, will be looking forward to meeting you there and you are in the right place to learn about vaping, just be prepared to restructure the budget


----------



## MarkDBN

Count me in!


----------



## Al3x

MarkDBN said:


> Count me in!


added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterokzn

Please add me, really keen to see all the devices in 3D


----------



## Al3x

peterokzn said:


> Please add me, really keen to see all the devices in 3D


added


----------



## Heckers

Wow almost 40 people!
Really looking forward to see some of the devices that some people are rocking and some of the juice too.


----------



## Al3x

@Heckers there is going to be quite a bit of ppl attending that are currently not on the forum and want to make the move to vaping or just did.

Also regarding juices, be prepared bro, BE PREPARED we will be having a "Taste Bar" which will be provided by Just B so get your drippers, your cotton, and your taste-buds ready !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Ah man, that sounds awesome. I actually do have a little dripper for testing flavours.
But i think it going to overheat, it gets hot after about 10 toots.


----------



## johan

Heckers said:


> Ah man, that sounds awesome. I actually do have a little dripper for testing flavours.
> But i think it going to overheat, it gets hot after about 10 toots.


 
Get yourself a Delrin drip tip, or a drip tip insulator - problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> Ah man, that sounds awesome. I actually do have a little dripper for testing flavours.
> But i think it going to overheat, it gets hot after about 10 toots.


what build are you using, if it heats up too fast and you dont like it, try a higher ohm build or lower wattage, but nothing surprising most of my drippers also get pretty hot, 2 minutes remenising and you should be good to go again


----------



## Heckers

No, i mean its a little flavour tester dripper, this one.
Otherwise i only have tanks.


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> No, i mean its a little flavour tester dripper, this one.
> Otherwise i only have tanks.


don't stress, we will make a plan on the day


----------



## Heckers

Good excuse to invest in a nice drip atomizer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

@RevnLucky7 will you be bringing some liquids to this meet?
Vape Cravings Daydream sounds right up my alley, i would love one 12mg if they are in stock.


----------



## RevnLucky7

I will indeed. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Bummer am going to miss the Vape Meet. Funeral in JHB.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reonat said:


> Bummer am going to miss the Vape Meet. Funeral in JHB.


 
Major bummer!


----------



## Al3x

Sad news @Reonat maybe you can catch us on the next one. Hope things go well at the funeral Bro


----------



## Just B

We have 5 days left till our very first KZN Vape Gathering. Time to get it all together now. I will be making all the juices for any cloud competitions. They will be 70/30 (VG/PG) 0nic but I need to know what flavours you want to vape - so if you want to blow clouds and show everyone what you can do, or just blow a few clouds in your own little group, please let me know what you want so that there is no disappointments.


----------



## Al3x

turkish delight
spicy strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

doesnt matter to me, as long as its not banana or nutty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yash

I'm in 

Please add me to the list!


----------



## Al3x

Yash said:


> I'm in
> 
> Please add me to the list!


added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

Looks like it will be a great turnout! People will be thinking news cafe is on fire...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Heckers

Ricgt said:


> Looks like it will be a great turnout! People will be thinking news cafe is on fire...


 
Picture of News Cafe this coming saturday afternoon.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riyash

Fellow vapers of KZN, it's going to be a blast, interactive and a pure Vaping haven. The owners of Newscafe Umhlanga are really excited to have us all over. So come through in your numbers. Only request from Newscafe NUR is keep the drinks flowing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Gonna Need lotsa water for the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

Sadly I will have to miss the Vape meeting my little one is having his birthday....
However if you could have some of these flavors for @peterokzn and @MarkDBN to try.
-honey badger
-naartjie
-energy
-oh, and anything menthol 

The men will have to bring something different and unusual back for us lady's at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

So my small one wanted to know about this whole cloud chasing thing, so I thought I would throw in a coil and start getting ready for the meet, I am only an amateur so if it's not up to standard tell me I will try to get better at it 





So she takes the pics and then goes but dad you just stood there I thought you were supposed to chase the cloud, rofl

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh

Al3x said:


> So my small one wanted to know about this whole cloud chasing thing, so I thought I would throw in a coil and start getting ready for the meet, I am only an amateur so if it's not up to standard tell me I will try to get better at it
> View attachment 9602
> View attachment 9603
> View attachment 9604
> 
> 
> So she takes the pics and then goes but dad you just stood there I thought you were supposed to chase the cloud, rofl



Hahahaha age sweet!!!


----------



## Ricgt

@Al3x bru never mind about cloud chasing how about cloud creating!!! You stirring up some cumulonimbus over there

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

Ricgt said:


> @Al3x bru never mind about cloud chasing how about cloud creating!!! You stirring up some cumulonimbus over there


yeah, but just found out i need a freshly charged battery, and my battery was at 3.6v only.

watch out newscafe, i'm gonna be fogging the place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt

Al3x said:


> yeah, but just found out i need a freshly charged battery, and my battery was at 3.6v only.
> 
> watch out newscafe, i'm gonna be fogging the place


 
Haha Remind me to bring my thermal imaging device so I can navigate my way around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baverz

Here is a build for you cloud chases

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Al3x

Some of the prizes for the meet,
these one's sponsored by Vape King thanx @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo you guys rock

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ET

Al3x said:


> Some of the prizes for the meet,
> these one's sponsored by Vape King thanx @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo you guys rock
> View attachment 9651


 
and thanks to vape king for their support, i see quite a few retailers are sharing the love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

The venue 


It's gonna be awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rooigevaar

Just B said:


> We have 5 days left till our very first KZN Vape Gathering. Time to get it all together now. I will be making all the juices for any cloud competitions. They will be 70/30 (VG/PG) 0nic but I need to know what flavours you want to vape - so if you want to blow clouds and show everyone what you can do, or just blow a few clouds in your own little group, please let me know what you want so that there is no disappointments.


 
Please keep it fruity, and not too much flavour, these cloud machines whip up a storm with flavour. 
The more VG the better. Thank you @Just B for sponsoring the juice! 

And thank you Vape King for my prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Cause a scene... go 100% VG  No nic....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

Hi @Zuzu88. I hope you do not mind but I have borrowed your sign - it is so nice a big and bold. I am going to splash it all over Facebook

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuzu88

Oh ya for sure..... Spread the word spread the vape love @Just B

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baverz

i might not make it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm pissed the stocks didn't make it here in time!


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> Please keep it fruity, and not too much flavour, these cloud machines whip up a storm with flavour.
> The more VG the better. Thank you @Just B for sponsoring the juice!
> 
> And thank you Vape King for my prize


 


RevnLucky7 said:


> Cause a scene... go 100% VG  No nic....


 
For the last Cape Vape Meet, @drew donated the juice for the cloud comp. If I remember correctly it was 100 % VG with just a very, very light touch of menthol, no nic. The competitors loved that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Just B

Thanks @Andre. I can do that...... do you know who made their cloud juice?


----------



## Al3x

To all of you out there into rebuilding coils, into RDA's or are wanting to get into, bring your rda's and your coil building gear, 
we will be assisting you guys with the entire procedure, some pro's and con's. This will be more of an interactive learning session than a lecture, so don't be shy, 26g kanthal will be supplied for the session. Build your coil and vape it. 
For those that do not have RDA's as yet do not be disappointed 1 or 2 of you can borrow mine for the session,
Build your own coil, wick it, and then vape it, and then "Get your own and gimme back mine" lol just had to put that in there

Calling out to all the guys coming to the event and do have a spare rda and are willing to loan it out for maybe half an hour, just for the guys that really want to get into this side of vaping and are either sceptical or just dont know what it actually entails. Also if you could loan out any of your coil building utensils.
Pls PM me should you like to assist in any way.
Also should anyone have any spare cotton to donate for the session,
the place where I usually get mine does not have stock, so if your shop has stock pm me

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Al3x

Just B said:


> Thanks @Andre. I can do that...... do you know who made their cloud juice?


100% VG yippeeee. Cloud blowing awesomeness
That reminds me I have to call umhlanga fire station and inform them if they get any calls about news cafe being on fire, to ignore it, that;'s just us showing off

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Heckers

Cool! I would like to try this whole RBA business, but i dont have one yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Heckers said:


> Cool! I would like to try this whole RBA business, but i dont have one yet.


We were thinking about you when we came up with this idea


----------



## Heckers

Al3x said:


> We were thinking about you when we came up with this idea


 
Were you now....what was i wearing?

Jokes, thanks for thinking about us less experienced vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

More prizes up for grabs this one sponsored by vapour mountain thanx @Oupa awesome stuff Bro 


Sorry for the bad pics, my phone is acting up again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Looking forward to meeting all the KZN forum peeps. Vape meet is going to be awesome. Look for this prick. That would be me.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

@Heckers , you can get my old igo w3 dripper, not using it anymore

instead of no nic, could go with 36 mg nic and have a last man standing, each person takes turns blowing clouds and the last person literally able to stand wins

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Al3x

ET said:


> @Heckers , you can get my old igo w3 dripper, not using it anymore
> 
> instead of no nic, could go with 36 mg nic and have a last man standing, each person takes turns blowing clouds and the last person literally able to stand wins


sho, I am now down to 3mg if I do 36 pls call the ambulance now


----------



## Al3x

Those that are interested in the cloud blowing competition and the coil building session could you pls either post here or pm me, so we can compile a list.
Edit - If you are in for the coil building session pls advise if you have or require coil building equipment and/or an RDA.


----------



## Al3x

RevnLucky7 said:


> Looking forward to meeting all the KZN forum peeps. Vape meet is going to be awesome. Look for this prick. That would be me.​


 
I like the T, how do I get 1


----------



## ET

hey cool, count me in for the cloud blowing comp and i can help judge the coil building if you need another judge, else enter me for the coil building also


----------



## Al3x

ET said:


> hey cool, count me in for the cloud blowing comp and i can help judge the coil building if you need another judge, else enter me for the coil building also


Unfortunately no coil building comp this time around, will put you down for the cloud blowing.
Your assistance will be needed in the coil building session if you are still game.


----------



## Heckers

ET said:


> @Heckers , you can get my old igo w3 dripper, not using it anymore
> 
> instead of no nic, could go with 36 mg nic and have a last man standing, each person takes turns blowing clouds and the last person literally able to stand wins


 
Wow thanks man, much appreciated.
I think with the 36mg juice we can have a silver competition, maybe just bring some blowup matresses for everyone to take a lie down.

@Al3x i would like to attend the coil building class please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Just B said:


> Thanks @Andre. I can do that...... do you know who made their cloud juice?


@drew from Valley Vapour - just PM him for exact details.


----------



## Baverz

It looks like time management for me, car is at the Mac 1st, 2nd a friend is getting married at 2pm, around 3:30 should make it @ newscafe 

@Bonez007 looks like I'm out for lunch at hooters, but bring me some wings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz

Asked the mac for his posh.. He said track use only


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> hey cool, count me in for the cloud blowing comp and i can help judge the coil building if you need another judge, else enter me for the coil building also


 
My money is on ET to win the cloud blowing compo... when he vapes in my office I have to turn on the fan to see if he is there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> My money is on ET to win the cloud blowing compo... when he vapes in my office I have to turn on the fan to see if he is there!


 
eish mr rob, that wasn't clouds. you wait for saturday, people are gonna bring the clouds. i just hope to give a decent showing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> My money is on ET to win the cloud blowing compo... when he vapes in my office I have to turn on the fan to see if he is there!


 
Can the retailers play?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

RevnLucky7 said:


> Can the retailers play?


 
don't see why not


----------



## RevnLucky7

ET said:


> don't see why not


 
I'm coming with 100 % PG... 36MG Nic - Show you what a real Silver looks like I'll need a bucket to contain the clouds of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm coming with 100 % PG... 36MG Nic - Show you what a real Silver looks like


 
don't worry i'll keep an eye on your car keys, wallet and juice stock


----------



## RevnLucky7

ET said:


> don't worry i'll keep an eye on your car keys, wallet and juice stock


 
Haha.... I don't have much of any of those right now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Can the retailers play?


 
They sure can!


----------



## Rooigevaar

Im in for the cloud production rally. Please put my name down for first prize


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rooigevaar said:


> Im in for the cloud production rally. Please put my name down for first prize



You better be bordering on a 0.2 ohm build. Cause I'm bring my 0.15 pipe bomb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

RevnLucky7 said:


> You better be bordering on a 0.2 ohm build. Cause I'm bring my 0.15 pipe bomb.


oh snap, that means I am fighting for third, fourth or somewhere there cause I really can't go under .2, too harsh for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Al3x said:


> oh snap, that means I am fighting for third, fourth or somewhere there cause I really can't go under .2, too harsh for me



Maybe someone should bring a fire extinguisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

All I can say is you guys better take some videos
I need to see all the KZN clouds - and of course Revn Silvered 

One day we will have to try arrange a national competition!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> All I can say is you guys better take some videos
> I need to see all the KZN clouds - and of course Revn Silvered
> 
> One day we will have to try arrange a national competition!


 

I think we need to aim at a Vape Fest next year...
And go BIG

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Al3x

RevnLucky7 said:


> I think we need to aim at a Vape Fest next year...
> And go BIG


I like


----------



## RevnLucky7

Al3x said:


> I like


 
Maybe make it a weekend deal - go the camping route.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Has someone booked the room with Tina's yet?


A bedroom? Sounds interesting ... do tell


----------



## RevnLucky7

capetocuba said:


> A bedroom? Sounds interesting ... do tell


 
Me and gramps... sitting in a tree... K-I-S-S-I-N-G

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Al3x

RevnLucky7 said:


> Maybe make it a weekend deal - go the camping route.


vape trip, follow the cloud


----------



## TylerD

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/national-vape-fest.4473/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

To some of you guys that wanted to try this whole rda and mech vaping experience, This is what I am going to do for your'll 
I am going to try to do the same build on both the magma and the atomic for you guys to give a try, I am going to keep it at around 0.5 0.6ohms, not too go too sub ohm and at the same time not too high. I was considering keeping it to a single coil build but am open to suggestions
Hopefully this way it would help in your decision making and at the same time you could taste the difference between the 2 that I have.

For those of you who have not yet messaged or pm'd me, you can see me tomorrow and give it a try if you wish to do so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

Cloud chasing contestants,
at the moment this is what it is looking like
@ET
@Rooigevaar 
@RevnLucky7 
@Al3x 

Come on guys, lets get more of you in on this


----------



## Al3x

Coil Building session particatants,
@Heckers


----------



## Al3x

Update

Current Prizes up for grabs

Diy Juice Kits - Sponsored by Sky Blue
Kanthal Sets - Sponsored by Sky Blue
Juice Hampers - Sponsored by Vape King
Juice Hampers - Sponsored by Vapour Mountain
Premium Imported Juices - Sponsored by Sub Ohm Vaper
Juice Hampers - Sponsored by Vapemaxx

There will be a taste bar throughout the event - Sponsored by Just B

Cloud Chasing Juices - Sponsored by Just B

Kanthal for the Coil Building Session - Sponsored by @Al3x and thanx to @ZortEd for the excellent discount

MC - @Riyash

Ecigssa Representative - @Rob Fisher

There will be a register for all attending, this register will be used for the lucky draws, so pls do not forget to sign in
Lucky draw will work like this, you register, the number on the registration list will be your lucky number, Numbers will be placed in a "hat" and winners will be picked at random, by someone from the meet - to be disclosed at the event.

Pls be prepared for an afternoon to remember

Thanx to all those that have supported us, @Melinda @Stroodlepuff @Oupa @RevnLucky7 @Zuzu88 @ZortEd

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## kilr0y ZA

I shall be there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

TylerD said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/national-vape-fest.4473/


 
hey now, no punting of your national thinghy in a local meet discussion


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> hey now, no punting of your national thinghy in a local meet discussion


I was actually helping to keep the KZN meet page clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

If anyone has lady friends my age.... Revy is single  If we're going to a meet. Lets meet!


----------



## Jibbz786

Hey I wanna try out in the cloud chasing comp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

RevnLucky7 said:


> If anyone has lady friends my age.... Revy is single  If we're going to a meet. Lets meet!



I will be happy to give you my girl in exchange for a lifetime supply of eliquids

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Bonez007 said:


> I will be happy to give you my girl in exchange for a lifetime supply of eliquids


 
ROFL... Can I send her home after a week?
That cracked me up. Choked on my coffee....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Bonez007 said:


> I will be happy to give you my girl in exchange for a lifetime supply of eliquids


 
Somebody is sleeping on the couch tonight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

RevnLucky7 said:


> You better be bordering on a 0.2 ohm build. Cause I'm bring my 0.15 pipe bomb.


 
Oh I am so ready for you, bringing the heat!

wait.... that sounds wrong


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rooigevaar said:


> Oh I am so ready for you, bringing the heat!
> 
> wait.... that sounds wrong


 

Please biatch.... 
I'll show you heat. Bring the ice cream  See you boys at 11! Call me in the morning....


----------



## ET

ok as long as we all agree now the designated accidental mod venting safe disposal area is always wherever rev is standing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt

Weather is looking kak tomorrow gents! We gonna be on the pavement or inside news?


----------



## RevnLucky7

ET said:


> ok as long as we all agree now the designated accidental mod venting safe disposal area is always wherever rev is standing


 
I just blew out another MNKE in the middle of a rugby game inside Dros. Nobody could understand what I was cheering about as it just happened to be in the middle of half time. I caught my mod about three seconds later. Screwed for tomorrow. Just sold the ZNA... taking the King... only one working 18650 left... 18490 won't handle this build.

@Rob Fisher
Got a VTC5 on charge for me gramps? I'll buy it off you as you probably won't want it back


----------



## Al3x

Ricgt said:


> Weather is looking kak tomorrow gents! We gonna be on the pavement or inside news?


We basically have the entire place, inside and out.


----------



## RevnLucky7

NOTICE:

Please make sure you guys have cash on hand. 
I was unable to secure card facilities in time. In the future I will ensure that we have these available.

Cheers! See you soon!


----------



## Silver

Rooigevaar said:


> Oh I am so ready for you, bringing the heat!
> 
> wait.... that sounds wrong



Hey @Rooigevaar , please add your location under your avatar. Its in personal details when you click on your name in the top right.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> Hey @Rooigevaar , please add your location under your avatar. Its in personal details when you click on your name in the top right.


 
Problem is he never really knows where he is....
I can tell by that dazed and slightly confused look on his face. Gets that from his side of the family, not mine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> @Rob Fisher Got a VTC5 on charge for me gramps? I'll buy it off you as you probably won't want it back


 
I only have one VTC5 I'm afraid...


----------



## Al3x

just about 5 hours left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Silver said:


> Hey @Rooigevaar , please add your location under your avatar. Its in personal details when you click on your name in the top right.


 
Always used to be there, thats strange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> I only have one VTC5 I'm afraid...


 
No stretch.... found another MNKE lying around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz




----------



## Jimbo

Enjoy the Vape Meet KZN guys & girls.

Ensure we see some pictures or it did not happen!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rooigevaar winning the cloud blowing compo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was a blow off between @roogevaar and @ET

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Rooigevaar winning the cloud blowing compo.


That's a dam big cloud. 

Hope you guys are having a blast @Rob Fisher


----------



## Heckers

Great meetup, nice to put some faces to the names.
Big thanks to @ET for the Igo atty and kanthal, @Al3x for the coil building supplies and tutorial.
Great job by @Riyash on MC duty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unofficial KZN Vape Meet #1 from an iPhone 4 pics to follow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Thanks to all that came to support the vape meet it was awesome!!!

well done @Riyash and @Rob Fisher !!!and to everyone else there, thanks for bringing back my nailClipper @Al3x 

and to the sponsors @Melinda (SkyBlue) @Gizmo (vapeking) , vapemaxx for the prizes!! and @Just B ,my wife loves the cherry fizz pop flavour!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TylerD

Looks like you guys had a great time! Awesome!
@RevnLucky7 I want a xxxl t-shirt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Melinda

Jibbz786 said:


> Thanks to all that came to support the vape meet it was awesome!!!
> 
> well done @Riyash and @Rob Fisher !!!and to everyone else there, thanks for bringing back my nailClipper @Al3x
> 
> and to the sponsors @Melinda (SkyBlue) @Gizmo (vapeking) , vapemaxx for the prizes!! and @Just B ,my wife loves the cherry fizz pop flavour!!
> 
> View attachment 9945


 
It was a HUGE pleasure hope you guys had LOADS of fun!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bonez007

It was a great time. Lovely people. Thanks everyone who let me hold and vape their mods and drippers, and to the vendors for the tasters and samples. After today, i now know exactly what my next gear should be. Thanks guys and girls!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Just B

What a lovely afternoon. @Riyash and @Al3x .......you guys were awesome. It was great putting names and faces together and it was great meeting the KZN retailers. I had an awesome time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt

Had a great time gents! Thanks Rob for the coffee juice and a taste of what the REO is all about...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pravs

Kzn Vape Meet 

Thank you to everyone who supported the meet today. First of many more to come I hope. Awesome meeting everyone in person

Thanks to our MC @Riyash for making it an afternoon to remember. @Rob Fisher thank you, looks like I need a Reo

A big thank to @Oupa for the prizes,loving the Vm4 and Berry Blaze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

thanks to all the vendors who kindly donated prizes and joined us at the vape meet. was great meeting and putting names to faces and tasting a lot of new juices. and thanks to alex, justB and riyash for organising this awesome event.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pravs said:


> @Rob Fisher thank you, looks like I need a Reo


 
YOu sure do @Pravs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say the turnout was a little disappointing and there will be fines for those that said they were coming and didn't pitch... but for those of you that came it was an awesome time to bond and talk vaping and we all have a closer bond! Great to meet the people behind the names...

@RATZ was a surprise... I thought he was a children (I guess from his avatar) but he is a grown up! 

And the very second @Riyash started talking on the mic I knew who he was... he keeps me company at the Suncoast casino and is the man you nags me to do other stuff while I'm gambling! Such a distinctive voice! Thanks for lending your MC'ing skills to the meet... it just made the whole meet!

I was impressed by the big turnout from Richards Bay and they were all wearing shoes! And added to that three of them had REO's as well! 

Vape meets are awesome and meeting the people behind the keyboards is simply marvellous!

Thanks to @Al3x and @Just B and anyone else involved in organising the meet... everyone appreciated the efforts you guys put in!

Also thanks to the sponsors... I made a careful note of you guys and will support you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Sounds like you guys had a real shindig. Awesome stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and I also learned something new at today's vape meet! Most of these cloud blowing lunatics don't use a drip tip when competing! They just suck on the Atty direct! These boys need help in a big way! Especially @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time! Awesome!
> @RevnLucky7 I want a xxxl t-shirt.


 
And thanks for my Sub Ohm T-Shirt @RevnLucky7! I'm going to really pull the chicks when I go out in that!


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome shots.. Looks like it was a lot of fun at least.. Now where is the group shot?


----------



## RATZ

Rob Fisher said:


> @RATZ was a surprise... I thought he was a children (I guess from his avatar) but he is a grown up!


 
LOL @Rob Fisher , going surfing with my 17yr brother reminds me I am a grown up every time! I blame it on @ET for stealing my avatar.


A HUGE thank you to all the organisers and sponsors. You guys are what make vaping in this country awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riyash

To all you amazing vapers of Kzn, it was such a pleasure meeting all of you. What an amazing bunch of individuals and crazy fun personalities. To @Al3x and @Just B you guys hard work paid off, thank you for making this happen, to @Rob Fisher was an honor to meet you sir and rest assured I will continue to bug you to do other things while gambling, see you at Suncoast. To the vendors @RevnLucky7 you guys are awesome, keep up the good work. Vapemaxx, skyblue, vapeking and anybody else I may have missed out, you guys rock. Will continue supporting, local is lekker. Till our next gathering folks, can't wait, let's keep on Vaping. Was great meeting all of you. Thank you Bettina for the juices, really touched my heart.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Heckers

Just built my first coil. Reads at 1.8 ohm, juiced the bad boy up and....terrible!
Little vapour and very harsh throat hit, back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh and I also learned something new at today's vape meet! Most of these cloud blowing lunatics don't use a drip tip when competing! They just suck on the Atty direct! These boys need help in a big way! Especially @Rooigevaar!


 
A little help goes a long way

To all who attended it was awesome meeting you all, Thanks @Just B and @Al3x for taking the lead and making it happen, thanks @Riyash for making me speak into a mic... hated that.
Shout out to SkyBlue for my awesome prize, just opened it now and it's all flavours I havent got from you yet so what a score. Thanks @Melinda 

And the biggest shout out to my fellow competitors, well done boys!

Awesome meet, cant wait for the next one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Awesome shots.. Looks like it was a lot of fun at least.. Now where is the group shot?


 
These are just the Mickey Mouse photo's from my iPhone... the real pics are still coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Looks like you had fun guys  Nice one  

BTW I just found @RATZ on 9gag  

Someone stole your avatar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA

@ET & @Rooigevaar battling it out like bosses!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo

Thats a big ass vape @Rooigevaar . What a boss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RATZ

Stroodlepuff said:


> Looks like you had fun guys  Nice one
> 
> BTW I just found @RATZ on 9gag
> 
> Someone stole your avatar
> View attachment 9949


 
He also took my first choice of forum name !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick

Sounds like you guys had loads of fun, @Melinda and I are definitely joining you guys at the next one. Who does not enjoy a nice roadtrip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Looks like it was loads of fun! Well done


----------



## Baverz

KZN Vape meeting pt1 rocked... Yeeeeaah thanks to one an all for a great time, an a special thanks to the who let me there mods & devices, also to the vendors for the Juice tasters .... Nomnom 

So when is KZN vape meting pt2  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats KZNers, looks like a seriosuly fun time was had

Well done on all the epic clouds. 

And thanks for all the photos. Was great to check it out

Super stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

great pics! looks like you all had fun!


----------



## Ko7ad

kilr0y ZA said:


> @ET & @Rooigevaar battling it out like bosses!!
> View attachment 9950


 
And here is the reason I was a bit reluctant to enter the cloud comp! I knew what @Rooigevaar is capable of!

Thanks everyone that contributed to this awesome event!


----------



## ZortEd

So @Al3x any bribe material we can use on @RevnLucky7


----------



## RevnLucky7

ZortEd said:


> So @Al3x any bribe material we can use on @RevnLucky7



Fat chance brother... I'm air tight...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZortEd

I had to try...


----------



## RIEFY

nice one KZN!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Al3x

The meet yesterday was awesome, we had a great time. 
Thanx to everyone who attended, all the vendors @Just B and @Riyash for making it successful.
To all our kzn vapers that I have met, vape hard guys.
To everyone that won prizes yesterday, congrads guys and enjoy, I am coming totally re-energized at the next meet, will have to get rid of the stage fright, choked up twice at the cloud blowing , but really enjoyed myself.
Will post some pics and vids soon
looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET

Rooigevaar said:


> A little help goes a long way
> 
> To all who attended it was awesome meeting you all, Thanks @Just B and @Al3x for taking the lead and making it happen, thanks @Riyash for making me speak into a mic... hated that.
> Shout out to SkyBlue for my awesome prize, just opened it now and it's all flavours I havent got from you yet so what a score. Thanks @Melinda
> 
> And the biggest shout out to my fellow competitors, well done boys!
> 
> Awesome meet, cant wait for the next one!


 
next time gadget, next time


----------



## Al3x

Special thanx to @Rob Fisher for letting me check out his gear, watch the classifieds, looks like I an going to join the reoville community soon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats on a great Vape Meets, KZN. Ice is now broken, next one will be even better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Awesome vape meet guys... Well organised... Nice to meet the Kzn Vapers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

swell done kzn peeps!! vape meet looks awesome and geez what big clouds i see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well now you guys know why we are so exited for each vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

piccies, where are all the piccies?


----------



## Al3x

ET said:


> piccies, where are all the piccies?


Sorry guys, been totally swamped at work this week, will organise pics as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Rob Fisher

Al3x said:


> Sorry guys, been totally swamped at work this week, will organise pics as soon as I get a chance


 
Fines may ensue!


----------



## Vape-O Distributer

Can count Vape-O in.
Craig
Darren


----------



## Heckers

Vape-O Distributer said:


> Can count Vape-O in.
> Craig
> Darren


 
Unfortunately the meet was last weekend.
Keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## Ko7ad

ET said:


> piccies, where are all the piccies?



No videos please! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

heloooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Al3x is coming to my place tomorrow and I'm really hoping he is bringing a CD with...


----------



## ET

or at least a memory card or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

seriously? still no vape meet pics?


----------



## Melinda

time for fines master to step in @Rob Fisher


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Riaz is our standby Fines Master while Uncle Rob is up in Joburg for the meet


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's all @Al3x's fault. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

Sorry guys, work has just been so hectic, and with all the drama at the container depots hasn't been an easy couple of weeks for me.
I promise I will resize and post by monday or tuesday latest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Al3x

Pictures Pictures Pictures,
So OK my bad once again for have had a chance to get the Pics up on the forum there are like 225 of them.

*** Link to site deleted *** Advertising not allowed.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I will upload a selection of pictures in this thread now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Metal Liz

Awesome pictures


----------



## SmokelessFire

Wow, that does look very exciting indeed - we need something like that here in the Garden Route area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

nice, veeery nice


----------



## Zuzu88

Awesome pics guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

